
Google Developer Experts - cleverjake
https://developers.google.com/experts/members/
======
cleverjake
announcement - [http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/07/google-
develope...](http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/07/google-developers-
expert-recognizing.html)

